# Persian: to stop doing something



## seitt

Greetings

What various ways do you have of saying “to stop doing something”?

E.g. “He stopped shouting” etc.

Is one of them something like “ez’evā kardan”? That’s what I thought I heard, but I have no way of knowing the spelling.

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## SajadBishop

I have a headache. Please stop shouting. ... _دیگه_ داد نزنید یا داد زدن رو (دیگر) تمم کنید یا بس کنید یا
After two hours, he finally stopped talking! : .حرف زدنش رو تمام کرد
He finally managed to stop smoking. (when you're used to something) : بالاخره تونست سیگار کشیدن رو کنار بگذارد یا از سیگار کشیدن دست بکشد یا آن را ترک کند


----------



## Treaty

Hi,

"ez'eva" doesn't ring anything related or unrelated to stopping something. Do you remember the context, especially the object of "stopping"?  Was it colloquial or formal speech?


----------



## seitt

Many thanks. Apologies for the delay - I thought I'd wait until our Iranian friends visited and ask them.

It's from the Persian version of the Jesus film: what the Lord Jesus Christ actually says is, "تو حتی روی موا نبوسیدیی، لیکن از بوسیدن پاهای من نیز ابا نکرد", as my friends kindly explained on hearing it.

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon

PS Sorry, I've just realized that this is totally inadequate from a point of view of context. Here is the full account from the Persian New Testament.تدهین عیسی به‌دست زنی بدکاره
۳۶روزی یکی از فَریسیان عیسی را به‌صرف غذا دعوت کرد. پس به خانۀ آن فَریسی رفت و بر سفره نشست.۳۷در آن شهر، زنی بدکاره می‌زیست که چون شنید عیسی در خانۀ آن فَریسی میهمان است، ظرفی مرمرین، پر از عطر، با خود آورد۳۸و گریان پشت سر عیسی، کنارِ پاهای او ایستاد. آنگاه با قطرات اشک به شستن پاهای عیسی پرداخت و با گیسوانش آنها را خشک کرد. سپس پاهای او را بوسید و عطرآگین کرد.۳۹چون فَریسیِ میزبان این را دید، با خود گفت: «اگر این مرد براستی پیامبر بود، می‌دانست این زن که لمسش می‌کند کیست و چگونه زنی است -‏ می‌دانست که بدکاره است.»۴۰عیسی به او گفت: «ای شَمعون، می‌خواهم چیزی به تو بگویم.» گفت: «بفرما، استاد!»۴۱عیسی گفت: «شخصی از دو تن طلب داشت: از یکی پانصد دینار، از دیگری پنجاه دینار.۴۲امّا چون چیزی نداشتند به او بدهند، بدهی هر دو را بخشید. حال به گمان تو کدامیک او را بیشتر دوست خواهد داشت؟»۴۳شَمعون پاسخ داد: «به گمانم آن که بدهی بیشتری داشت و بخشیده شد.» عیسی گفت: «درست گفتی.»۴۴آنگاه به‌سوی آن زن اشاره کرد و به شَمعون گفت: «این زن را می‌بینی؟ به خانه‌ات آمدم، و تو برای شستن پاهایم آب نیاوردی، امّا این زن با اشکهایش پاهای مرا شست و با گیسوانش خشک کرد!۴۵تو مرا نبوسیدی، امّا این زن از لحظۀ ورودم، دمی از بوسیدن پاهایم بازنایستاده است.۴۶تو بر سر من روغن نمالیدی، امّا او پاهایم را عطرآگین کرد.۴۷پس به تو می‌گویم، محبت بسیار او از آن‌روست که گناهان بسیارش آمرزیده شده است. امّا آن که کمتر آمرزیده شد، کمتر هم محبت می‌کند.»۴۸پس رو به آن زن کرد و گفت: «گناهانت آمرزیده شد!»۴۹میهمانان با یکدیگر گفتند: «این کیست که گناهان را نیز می‌آمرزد؟»۵۰عیسی به آن زن گفت: «ایمانت تو را نجات داده است، به‌سلامت برو!»​


----------



## marrish

SajadBishop said:


> I have a headache. Please stop shouting. ... _دیگه_ داد نزنید یا داد زدن رو (دیگر) تمم کنید یا بس کنید یا


Did you mean to type تمام instead of تمم? You mentioned تمام، بس، ترک, is it possible that one can say بند کنید?


----------



## SajadBishop

Yes, I'm sorry: It's "تمام".
"بند کردن" isn't common nowadays but it had diffrent meanings in the past.
http://www.vajehyab.com/dehkhoda/%D8%A8%D9%86%D8%AF+%DA%A9%D8%B1%D8%AF%D9%86


----------



## Qureshpor

seitt said:


> Many thanks. Apologies for the delay - I thought I'd wait until our Iranian friends visited and ask them.[...]


Unless I am not understanding something, I thought SajadBishop is an Iranian too!


----------



## marrish

^Thank you very much for your answer, janaab-e-SajadBishop. I think the meaning ''to stop doing something'' is not mentioned in the lexicon you referred me to.


----------



## Aryamp

In the account from New Testament the verb used is actually "باز ایستادن" 
ایستادن means "to stand" but also "to stop" or "to pause" 
بازایستادن is also very close in meaning and particularly means to stop , 

az (doing something) bâz (na)istâdan = (not) to stop (doing something)
_دمی از بوسیدن پاهایم بازنایستاده است _= she has not stopped kissing my feet even for a moment




marrish said:


> Did you mean to type تمام instead of تمم? You mentioned تمام، بس، ترک, is it possible that one can say بند کنید?



We have a verb بند آوردن  and it means to clog , to block or stop specially the flow of liquids and air. 
(passive form : بند آمدن)


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Does baaz na aamadan also imply "not to stop", e.g.

uu az fariib daadan baaz nayaamad.

He did not refrain from his deception.


----------



## Aryamp

باز آمدن  principally means _to return  , to come back

_And from this comes another meaning : to regret, or repent  specially in the context of doing something wrong.  But I guess it can also be thought of as "to stop" or "quit"   if the thing being done is not a sin.


----------



## Aryamp

SajadBishop said:


> You're right, marrish. I might as well say that we have the expression "راه کسی یا چیزی را بند کردن" that means " to not let go forward":
> .چند تا کامیون تو خیابون راه رو بند کردند و به همین دلیل احتمالا دیر میایم



I would say  راه رو بند *آوردند   
بند کردند  *sounds odd to me

also  راه کسی یا چیزی را *سد کردن*!   
Aren´t you confusing سد کردن  with بند آوردن ?

چیزی را بند کردن means to trap/catch/hitch /hook something


----------



## Qureshpor

Aryamp said:


> باز آمدن principally means _to return , to come back
> 
> _And from this comes another meaning : to regret, or repent specially in the context of doing something wrong. But I guess it can also be thought of as "to stop" or "quit" if the thing being done is not a sin.


I asked this question because we have in Urdu the verb "baaz aanaa" (baaz aamadan). This is how we use it.

jhuuT bolne se baaz aa jaa,o = Stop lying (az duruuGh guftan baaz biyaa'iid)

vuh jhuuT bolne se baaz nah aayaa = He did n't stop lying (az duruugh guftan baaz nayaamad)

I have a strong feeling that our usage has come from the Persian at some point in the past. (I am aware of the "return" meaning). Perhaps, it is an "extended" meaning.


----------



## Aryamp

QURESHPOR said:


> I have a strong feeling that our usage has come from the Persian at some point in the past. (I am aware of the "return" meaning). Perhaps, it is an "extended" meaning.



Yes the extended meaning is what I just explained.  باز آمدن  is to turn away from sin or wrongdoing.  When someone comits a sin , he or she walks on the path of wrongdoing , and so بازآی in this context is an invitation to return from the wrong path.  

From Hafiz : 
حافظ به حق قرآن کز شید و زرق *بازآی*

The meaning is so clear it doesn't even need explanation in Persian. Specially since  right and wrong are often metaphorically seen as "paths"  that one can choose to take.


----------



## Aryamp

SajadBishop said:


> I think they're both correct, Aryamp. Please look at the link in post#6 and the fourth defintion.



No doubt they're both (بند کردن /بند آوردن) correct in that they can legitimately be used in the proper context. Dehkhoda gives the definition of words and all their instances of usage in literature, and all possible meanings that can be inferred from them. But how the language is spoken or should be spoken in different situations is a different matter.

For instance I google "راه را بند کرد" and there are only 7 results and they're all in fact the same transcript of a _speech_ made by an Afghani figure.

However "راه را بند آورد" returns 43,900 results! Substitute خیابان with راه and the result is 8000 to *zero *in favor of بند آورد
Also "راه را بند می آورد" returns 60,700 results while "راه را بند می کند" retuns zero.

Still I assume it´s possible someone might mix سد کردن with بند آوردن  in his head to say mistakenly بند می کند


----------

